
POLYBIUS – The Video Game That Doesn't Exist - CM30
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7X6Yeydgyg
======
CM30
Trust me, you should watch this if you're even remotely interested in the game
or urban legends. Because unlike many articles and videos on the subject,
Stuart Brown/Ahoy really goes into depth about the history of the urban
legend, how it originated on coin-op.org in the early 00s, who Steven Roach
really is and how an article in a retro gaming magazine ended up propelling it
into the spotlight.

It's gaming journalism done right, at least in my opinion.

